# Contracts?



## CITY SWEEP (Nov 5, 2005)

I am wondering how everyone sets up contracts.
Are most of them set up on a yearly basis? Do you have a
certian time period that you sweep for them before 
approaching them? Or do you rely on your good service to
keep the customer?
Do you include a clasue that would nullify the contract-
example,several months of non payment? 
Thanks


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

I would go to Lawnsite.com, and search contracts, and you will get many examples of such contracts. Read many, and then you will have a idea how to word yours


----------

